# Scorelive 2022 - Film Score Competition



## Gian Luca Zucchelli (Jan 12, 2022)

Scorelive 2022

https://www.scorelive.london


----------



## blaggins (Jan 12, 2022)

Figured I'll post this to save folks the trouble of digging in their FAQ to find the answers:


----------



## cleverr1 (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm confused about this competition. They provide a video with no audio just timecode, and a reference video with voice, Foley and music. I can't see how this is going to work without the missing voice/Foley audio track.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jan 31, 2022)

This competition feels weird to me. You pay money to score their film?


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jan 31, 2022)

So after further review, it feels like this competition is a way to make some money and promote the summer program all at the same time. I gotta give them credit...it is sorta genius.


----------



## Galoubet (Feb 4, 2022)

SCAM


----------



## JokerOne (Feb 4, 2022)

The Money is flowing in the wrong direction. This has broken the first rule I use. 

I never pay my employers. My employers pay me.

I've done very well following this rule over the decades. (Yes, a "contest" that hands out prize money is your employer in this context).


----------

